# Where to eat in Porsmouth?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

We are getting the ferry from Portsmouth next Saturday afternoon and wondered if anyone could reccomend a good place to eat for kids, ideally with some sort of playground attached or nearby? We are traveling from London (M3?) if that makes a difference.

thank you   

Helen


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

pORT SOLENT IS PROBABLY your best bet with a choice of places to eat 7 I'm told there is a playground there now. Otherwise there is Gun Wharf Quays but it's manic in tafternoons & very busy with traffic!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I would say Port Solent to, it is just off junction 12, which is the junction before the M275 that takes you to the ferry port, so very close indeed.

It is also free parking - hence why it is the South Hampshire girls favourite place for our meet ups !!!!

Here is their website http://www.portsolent.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

